#ubuntu-sa 2011-03-03
<mohsen_> السلام عليكم
<mohsen_> مافيه احد من جدة ؟
#ubuntu-sa 2011-03-04
<MavereX> بھاڑ میں امریکہ
#ubuntu-sa 2013-02-26
<mussa> السلام عليكم
<mussa> مافي حدا
#ubuntu-sa 2013-02-28
<sealman> assalamu'alaikum
<sealman> i m indonesian
<sealman> i use xbuntu, i wanna add keaboard setting with arabic. what can i do for it
<sealman> ??
#ubuntu-sa 2016-03-06
<kijiopoJJ> hi
<kijiopoJJ> anyone there ?
